# Scariest Vintage Halloween Ads



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Buzzfeed has put together this great list/collection of vintage Halloween ads. Check it out!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/copyranter/the-scariest-vintage-halloween-ads


----------

